# North East Monthly meet



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Getting to that time againWednesday the 14th April 7:30pm at the Windmill pub on the A19 whose coming this month


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

I think i can actually make this one. About time too.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

malstt said:


> I think i can actually make this one. About time too.


Right I will change the date then :wink: :lol:


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

YELLOW_TT said:


> malstt said:
> 
> 
> > I think i can actually make this one. About time too.
> ...


Ah but wait till the day before he will cry off :wink:

should make this one


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

YELLOW_TT said:


> malstt said:
> 
> 
> > I think i can actually make this one. About time too.
> ...


Cheers mate. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DieselTuningUK (Mar 12, 2010)

Myself and the Mrs are hoping to pop along and show our faces too


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

malstt said:


> I think i can actually make this one. About time too.


I'm not going if he is :lol: :lol: :lol: Seriously though we'll be there.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

might not come now if everybodys picking on me.  Havnt been to the new venue yet anyway.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

malstt said:


> might not come now if everybodys picking on me.  Havnt been to the new venue yet anyway.


Not everybody mate there are some new people who havent not met you yet :wink: :lol:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: Thanks andy, that makes me feel so much better.


----------



## MosTT (Nov 25, 2009)

So where is the windmill pub then ?


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Any chance of making this the 7th ? I made a hash of working out my shift pattern and cant make the 14th  but really want to come, havnt made a meet this year yet.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

MosTT said:


> So where is the windmill pub then ?


Its on the a19 southbound just before the a19 diner a few miles north of stockton.


----------



## MosTT (Nov 25, 2009)

malstt said:


> Its on the a19 southbound just before the a19 diner a few miles north of stockton.


Thanks


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Andy / Andrew

Fancy making this meet on Thursday 15th, as ill be up that way then 

Paul


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

malstt said:


> Any chance of making this the 7th ? I made a hash of working out my shift pattern and cant make the 14th  but really want to come, havnt made a meet this year yet.


That was quicker than I expected :lol: :lol: :lol:

why don't we have a meet mal meet :wink:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

I've been to plenty of these in the past and met you already. Just hard to get when you work a 3 shift pattern, The only time i can get is when i am on earlies. I can make the 7th but i am on lates on the 14th [smiley=bigcry.gif] Or any one up for a cruise or a meet over the bank holiday weekend ?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Sorry Mal I cant make the 7th


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

ok mate no probs.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Anyone fancy a meet at th Briar Dene on the 7th as well as this one ?


----------



## Revolution (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi Andy

Got the date my diary and looking forward to meeting you all.

Glenn
Revolution


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

malstt said:


> I've been to plenty of these in the past and met you already. Just hard to get when you work a 3 shift pattern, The only time i can get is when i am on earlies. I can make the 7th but i am on lates on the 14th [smiley=bigcry.gif] Or any one up for a cruise or a meet over the bank holiday weekend ?


You could take a cruise to the Yorkshire Big Breakfast event at Malton on Easter Sunday. See my post in Events.

Joe


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> Anyone fancy a meet at th Briar Dene on the 7th as well as this one ?


 Yeah andy id be up for that, and joe im real tempted but not sure if i could get up early enough  will let you know though. If i a m going do would you fancy meeting up somewhere ?


----------



## scottydog (Jul 24, 2009)

My P.C. bit the dust [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Just logged on and seen all these posts! Nice one chaps :wink: 
Look forward to seeing you all then, I'm going to be able to make it....by the skin of my teeth!!

3 ibis MK2's eh?
Maybe more Mk2 than 1's this meet??!!???


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

As mentioned on the last page, any chance of changing this to Thurs 15th Andy

Then i can come along with Glenn from Revolution as i will be there in the day time  

If not, no worries, i dont want to rearrange a meet if nobody else can come on that day :O

Paul


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Deleted


----------



## BFT - John (Sep 8, 2009)

Will aim to be there myself too


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

cannot do thursday have a council meeting but no problem if it changes will make May


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Looks like it has to be Wednesday then sorry Paul


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

I was going to post earlier and say dont worry, i dont wanna mess everybody around for the sake of me :lol:

Have a good meet anyway, and Andy or Andrew, if your free on the 15th, pop along to Revolution in Gateshead as ill be there from 1pm for a few hours 

Paul


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Revolution said:


> Hi Andy
> 
> Got the date my diary and looking forward to meeting you all.
> 
> ...


Great it will be good to meet up at last


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

I'll probably be there


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Revolution said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Andy
> ...


Did you not meet at Rother Valley ?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Not long now any more interested


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Not long now any more interested


Me


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Due to a slight change in cicumstances i may be able to make this now.  (but not promising) :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

malstt said:


> Due to a slight change in cicumstances i may be able to make this now.  (but not promising) :lol: :lol:


You tease


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> malstt said:
> 
> 
> > Due to a slight change in cicumstances i may be able to make this now.  (but not promising) :lol: :lol:
> ...


He only wanted his special meet :lol: :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Not long now anyone else


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Not long now anyone else


My wife


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Continuing the theme of recent meets I have TTOC merchandise to sell :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Last chance I might be a bit late as I am having to work


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> Continuing the theme of recent meets I have TTOC merchandise to sell :roll:


Nice mushroom!!!










Cost?


----------



## salTTy (Dec 26, 2009)

I,m coming to find if u r real people or I've been talking to a computer all this time cheers salty


----------



## jeff0000 (Mar 9, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Not long now any more interested


Me I`ll try and make it, don`t finish work too early but I think should be ok.
Just met Mal tonight, he caught me taking pics of his car and we started chatting, so I`d like to meet a few more of you guys and get opinions on some questions i have,
Jeff.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Hi again jeff, nice to meet you today. Hope to make it tomorrow so will see you there and dont forget to join the ttoc.


----------



## jeff0000 (Mar 9, 2009)

Mal
Will try,
I have lots of questions!!!!!!!!!!
Jeff


----------



## jeff0000 (Mar 9, 2009)

Mal
Thanks for the info looking to join now!
Jeff


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jeff0000 said:


> Mal
> Thanks for the info looking to join now!
> Jeff


If you join tonight I can bring the pack down tomorrow


----------



## philipcrolfe (Jun 17, 2009)

We'll be there, just checking.
Philip & Sue


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Sorry we couldn't make this one...flat battery...left the interior light on all night and noticed at 6 p.m. today...not enough time to charge before needing to set off.

Joe & Judy


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Another good meet, good to catch up with everyone and a nice new venue. Will have to try the food next time.


----------



## salTTy (Dec 26, 2009)

nice to see u all in the flesh .......so to speak cheers salty


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

Yep, food was good. Nice to meet you all.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Great to see everyone again especially our guest from foreign climbs


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Great to see everyone again especially our guest from foreign climbs


Terrible isn't it? I managed to make my first TT meet of the year an English one instead of a Scottish one!!! (burger was good though)

Will have to organise a bbq to beat that now (plenty of parking!)

:wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Sounds like a plan might even drag some of the locals up there


----------

